# Finally got setup and dialled in but questions remain



## Bikeroom (Apr 27, 2014)

Ok folks I finally got the Gaggia classic and mc2 setup and spent a good hour dialling in the grinder on 300g beans.

i have fitted the new wand as well.

however I then decided I wanted a single shot and the whole thing was terrible! to fast flow and crap shot.

question is can I use single volume using double basket? Or do I just stick with pulling double shots with double basket?

also please clarify what weight volume of ground coffee I should use for single and double shot.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

if you want to pull an single shot then you will need a single shot basket, which are harder to use, but not impossible. Most people will split a double shot intot two drinks. The (stock)double basket has an optimal range between 14 and 17 grams anything less and you just wont get a decent shot.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

What type of wand is that?

I use the double, i dont bother with the single at all.

Usually dose 15-17g in and play with the output to see what tastes good.


----------



## Bikeroom (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you.

the wand is a silvia wand, it's just turned to the back on that pic.

i am using a non pressurised double basket so will just keep pulling doubles. I also have bottomless PF which I have been using in dial in grinder.

thanks for the info, considering doing opv mod next as discussion seems to be that this improves shot also.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I have the OPV mod parts if you want to borrow, i can post them to you and you post them back when done.


----------



## Bikeroom (Apr 27, 2014)

Well that would be excellent. Thank you sir.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

yay forum generocity at its simplest, good on you froggystyle


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

No bother, they are just sitting there.

I would have said pass them on but i would like to keep them for checking my gaggia over time.

Pm me your details and ill get them out at the weekend.

You do have the double spout PF yes?


----------



## Bikeroom (Apr 27, 2014)

Great stuff , yes I have the double spout PF also. Will pm you the details.

will get it done and then returned to you ASAP.


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi FroggyStyle

I would be very glad if you could let me borrow it as well

looking forward to hearing from you.

Thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Bikeroom said:


> Great stuff , yes I have the double spout PF also. Will pm you the details.
> 
> will get it done and then returned to you ASAP.


You need to remove the double spout to use the O.P.V. adjustment gauge. These are screwed on BUT threadlock is used in assembly.

The common way to remove the spout is to heat it up with a hair dryer or heat gun to soften the adhesive then put a screwdriver through the hole for leverage.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> You need to remove the double spout to use the O.P.V. adjustment gauge. These are screwed on BUT threadlock is used in assembly.
> 
> The common way to remove the spout is to heat it up with a hair dryer or heat gun to soften the adhesive then put a screwdriver through the hole for leverage.


Give it a go first without heating, mine didnt need any, plus it twisted off with my fingers.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mine needed 14 stone of bodyweight to get it moving


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

JK009 said:


> Hi FroggyStyle
> 
> I would be very glad if you could let me borrow it as well
> 
> ...


Pass your details on to Bikeroom, he can post it direct to you.

PM me when you are finished, if nobody else has requested it, it can come back to me.

The one request i have is that you pass on everything, tape included as i will put two rolls in, and you be a little careful with the gauge as it was a cheap one so not the strongest.

Thanks


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you very much for your kindness

i will contact Bikeroom


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

When I removed the double spouts on my Classic portafilters I stuffed a screwdriver through the hole in the spout and ended up smacking it a couple of times with a rubber mallet on the screwdriver handle, that soon sorted it lol.


----------



## Bikeroom (Apr 27, 2014)

Ok will send on once done with the opv. Many thanks froggy


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Bikeroom, sorry i have just realised i have not posted this yet, brain like an Essex bird sometimes!

If you still want it i wont be able to get to the post office till the weekend?


----------



## Bikeroom (Apr 27, 2014)

no problem Froggy, that would be great if you still get chance to send it, im working away anyways so would not have had chance do it yet regardless. Many thanks


----------

